# Price Expectation for "Used" Gear



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

This is something I struggle with also. Imho people over-value used equipment. Try buying any type of used firearm. People get extreeeeemely stupid when it comes to those.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I've bought fishing shirts and fishing pants off eBay. I think I paid $10-$15. Color is not always what you want but I don't care


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Guess it depends on the item and how readily available it is. Supply and demand go a long way in dictating what people will pay for used gear.


----------



## Daz (Jul 14, 2015)

It's a tough call - But condition and demand set the price.

On the flip side it's tough sometimes when selling. I change out my quiver from time to time and once in a while will list a rod for sale. Right now I have a 6wt Axiom in the classifieds for about 55-60% of new price - Other than not having the plastic on the cork, you'd be hard pressed to tell it from new and I get lowball offers pretty much every day.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

ifsteve said:


> Been looking for a used waterproof fishing backpack for a potential trip. Finally found one on ebay. So the guy is asking 90% of the cost of a new one saying its in perfect condition. And indeed the pictures make it look really good. But no matter how you slice it it is still used.
> 
> So when you guys are looking online what do is the relative savings you are expecting? Certainly a lot depends on the condition but I am just talking about in general.
> 
> For me personally the price better be at least 30% off if not more.


Yeah, 90% on something like that is way too high. 

Find a shop selling FishPond gear. I'd been thinking about a waterproof sling-pack whether it was Orvis, Simms, Patagonia, or FishPond. Bayou City Angler here in Houston (and I presume other shops too) are blowing out gear for new arrivals. I got the Thunderhead Sling for $150 including tax on a pack that's normally $200.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

In this case I really need a full backpack, at least that's what the guys in the know say. I have a waterproof fanny (big Patagonia) and really like it but its not quite big enough for my future need. Although a sling pack is certainly easier to access your stuff when deep wading a flat compared to a backpack.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

ifsteve said:


> For me personally the price better be at least 30% off if not more.


Yep!


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

ifsteve said:


> In this case I really need a full backpack, at least that's what the guys in the know say. I have a waterproof fanny (big Patagonia) and really like it but its not quite big enough for my future need. Although a sling pack is certainly easier to access your stuff when deep wading a flat compared to a backpack.


When out west I hike to a lot of fishing spots and needed to carry water, some food, always a rain jacket and of course fishing crap. I hate vests, the sling pack just didn't work for me, I started using a Camelback Mule with the water bladder and it works perfect as a fly fishing pack. I met up with some friends in Wyoming and I just laughed when they opened the back of their SUV and had two Camelback's rigged out for fly fishing. They have a cover that pulls over them to keep the contents dry if it rains.


----------



## ZaneD (Feb 28, 2017)

I usually start in the neighborhood of 50% off new price, maybe a little more if something is highly desired, exceptional condition, etc. Personally when I go to sell some gear on the used market I'd rather price it aggressively and get rid of it than dragging out the sale by starting with a high price.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

This thing looks pretty sweet, but $150 is more than I would pay: http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Daiwa_Tactical_Backpack/descpage-DTB.html


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Well sort of derailing my own thread but this pack needs to be 100% waterproof. Its for a potential trip to the Seychelles for GTs and it needs to be able to handle short swims. Sometimes the Geets are just outside a bar and you can't quite wade to it so you take a sort of hop and swim approach to get to the bar so you can wade again.


----------



## CoolRunnings (Oct 18, 2012)

I bought a Columbia waterproof backpack and I like it a lot. The bottom rod holder loop isn't adjustable and too small to fit my rod tube though. I just added a velcro strap and strap the tube to the bottom loop. It has kept all my stuff dry but haven't completely submerged it. Zippers are covered over so I think it would do fine.
https://www.amazon.com/Columbia-PFG-Castaway-Waterproof-Daypack/dp/B01DECR3M8

A buddy of mine has the Orvis galeforce backpack and is probably better constructed than my Columbia pack.

I tried a long time to find a Patagonia roll top backpack on ebay but never found one that was less than $200


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Austin thanks for the link. That might just do the job and its waaaayyyy less money than the SIMMS I have had my eye on.

Well I checked that Patagonia out in a little more detail and it won't cut it. Its not really waterproof its water resistant. Misleading title but the specs spell it out.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2017)

permitchaser said:


> I've bought fishing shirts and fishing pants off eBay. I think I paid $10-$15. Color is not always what you want but I don't care


I buy almost all fishing clothing off ebay. It makes so much sense, I can't bring myself to pay full price for fishing clothing anymore.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2017)

ifsteve said:


> Been looking for a used waterproof fishing backpack for a potential trip. Finally found one on ebay. So the guy is asking 90% of the cost of a new one saying its in perfect condition. And indeed the pictures make it look really good. But no matter how you slice it it is still used.
> 
> So when you guys are looking online what do is the relative savings you are expecting? Certainly a lot depends on the condition but I am just talking about in general.
> 
> For me personally the price better be at least 30% off if not more.


You can find pretty much anything you want, new or used, on ebay. I've been using it since 2007. It's usually the first place I go to when shopping. Because I started working with a fishing tackle and apparel store, Live to Fish (www.livetofish.com), I don't always buy my fishing gear off ebay anymore; but it used to be the only place I sold and bought new/used gear. You can search for sold/completed listings to determine how much an item is actually selling for. You can also search for items that are just in the US. There are hundreds of options for waterproof backpacks. I think the question is not so much how much are you expecting to save over the price of a new backpack, but how much you're willing to spend. If you find a waterproof backpack within your price range, that appears to be in good or excellent shape, then go for it. Sometimes used gear is every bit as good as a new item. The person selling it may have bought it by mistake, received as a gift... who knows. If unsure, message the seller and ask for more information and pictures.


----------



## ZaneD (Feb 28, 2017)

ifsteve said:


> Well sort of derailing my own thread but this pack needs to be 100% waterproof. Its for a potential trip to the Seychelles for GTs and it needs to be able to handle short swims. Sometimes the Geets are just outside a bar and you can't quite wade to it so you take a sort of hop and swim approach to get to the bar so you can wade again.


I'd look into the Orvis or Simms waterproof fly packs if I were you. Just IMO I wouldn't skimp on quality gear for a trip like that! Good luck


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Probably will just go with a SIMMS Dry creek Z backpack. Used one on ebay but the dude wants $265. In fact its that very item that jogged me to post up this thread in the first place. Hey if he can get 90% of the cost of a new one for his used item more power to him. I am not that stupid.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

I bought the Simmz Z for exactly that same trip earlier this year and it's been great. I've used it a lot more since I got back also so don't feel too bad about the purchase


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

Are you opposed to a roll top? A little inconvenient but 100% waterproof and wayyyyyy cheaper.
I have had this one for a couple years and I love it.

https://www.amazon.com/SKORCH-Water...=1503343121&sr=1-38&keywords=dry+bag+backpack


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

If you are already paying for a trip to the Seychelles, just splurge on a quality pack. I'd hate to go all that way on a bucket list trip and not have the best possible gear at hand.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

ifsteve said:


> In this case I really need a full backpack, at least that's what the guys in the know say. I have a waterproof fanny (big Patagonia) and really like it but its not quite big enough for my future need. Although a sling pack is certainly easier to access your stuff when deep wading a flat compared to a backpack.


Well, they had the full backpacks on clearance too- 30% off. Give them a call and I'm sure they'd ship to you. http://www.bayoucityangler.com/

Ole Florida Flyshop has the FishPond Westwater backpack for $160 and I believe it's 100% waterproof. http://olefloridaflyshop.com/shop/bags/fishpond-westwater-backpack/

Lots of places seem to have the Westwater Roll-top backpack too.


----------

